
Show HN: Invoiceless – send simple recurring invoices with AWS Lambda and SES - forrestbrazeal
https://github.com/forrestbrazeal/invoiceless
======
forrestbrazeal
Nothing fancy here. Just a simple serverless scheduler that generates and
sends invoices to clients on your behalf.

If you send recurring invoices that look the same each month except for the
date, why not let Lambda, CloudWatch and SES do it for you?

